# Changing Roof Style



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

You should have no problem with a contractor using the existing materials to remove the gable. The actual metal roof should not cost more then $4500 installed, plus the labor to remove the 3rd gable. Since you are close to Longreach Steel, you can buy your roof metal direct, and save yourself the markup. Good luck.


----------



## MacFromOK (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, thanks.


----------

